# Anyone know a good place to get audio towers?



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I've run out of space and because of this I cant use my external amplifiers. So, I need to buy a tower to store 3 amps and my receiver. This is my entertainment center.










Anyone know of a good place to purchase a stand that's not too expensive? If its glossy black glass to match that would be great. 

Unfortunately, Target stopped carrying the matching media rack that was part of my tv bench series.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

www.adonacorporation.com/

if not Best Buy online.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Se7en said:


> www.adonacorporation.com/
> 
> if not Best Buy online.


Looks pretty nice but $1000 plus makes baby jesus cry.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Antique-Black-T...ryZ20488QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Weston-BLACK-Co...ryZ20488QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## skylar112 (Dec 8, 2005)

I bought my tv stand from them. They have pretty good service, great selection, and most items have free shipping.

http://www.racksandstands.com/Audio-Towers-C19650.html


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

skylar112 said:


> I bought my tv stand from them. They have pretty good service, great selection, and most items have free shipping.
> 
> http://www.racksandstands.com/Audio-Towers-C19650.html


Sweet. Found a few here that would work great. Thanks


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Great work, Chu !!


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

....bookmarked.

thanks for link


----------



## Mr X (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.av123.com/products_category_brand.php?section=furniture&brand=31


----------

